#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται γεωδαιτικός σταθμός TOPCON 226

## NIKOSATHANASIO

Πωλείται γεωδαιτικός σταθμός TOPCON 226.
Τιμή: 1000 Ευρώ
Επικοινωνία στο email: nikosathanasiou25@gmail.com

----------

